# Maiden voyage of my completed DMX light rig!



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great gig last night. 3 bands. First one, a local throw together thing. 2nd gig 

Second band from the next town, good guys. 

3rd band from Calgary. Kicked some ass. 

Got to finally take out my full light rig!! 

Really happy with how it turned out. I was going to use my iPad to control the lights, so I had my scenes grouped into sets of 25. 

Verse 
Chorus 
Solo 
Finish 

Long story short, I didn't so as it went through the scenes all the big finishes were back to back. Still really happy, LOTS of compliments. 

Would you believe this was in a big log cabin in the middle of nowhere!! 

http://youtu.be/Nth7tSf_2jQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP3niIsYeeU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2fcUNlnqnw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvJy-gNgiSs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBWvJ7_QbO8 

(I provided the sound as well)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Must have been one heck of a big Cabin. Looks like a good time and a great light show. A far cry from Christmas spotlights and a single strobe that we used in the old days. I'm impressed.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

It was the bottom lodge of our Nordic center (cross country ski place) 100 people would have packed the joint. I upgraded to DMX starting last oct. before that, my lights were literally home made. 

6" stove pipe piece
6" stove pipe cap
Mounted a light socket
Added a pigtail and a U-Bracket
100W colored floodlights 

Not bad, and better than nothing, barely. But it was definitely time to upgrade. 

HUGE difference!



http://youtu.be/axrWv-gcD2w


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nordic Center in Canmore?


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Nordic Center in Canmore?


Near Jasper


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> Must have been one heck of a big Cabin. Looks like a good time and a great light show. A far cry from Christmas spotlights and a single strobe that we used in the old days. I'm impressed.


----------

